# The Rabbi and the Tax Inspector...



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

At the end of the tax year the Tax Office sent an Inspector to audit the books of a Synagogue. While he was checking the books he turned to the Rabbi and said, "I notice you buy a lot of candles. What do you do with the candle drippings?"
"We save them up and send them back to the candle makers, and every now and then they send us a free box of candles."
"Oh," replied the auditor, somewhat disappointed that his question
had a practical answer.
The Tax man went on, in his obnoxious way: â€œWhat about all these bread purchases? What do you do with the crumbs?"
Ah, yes," replied the Rabbi, realising that the inspector was trying to trap him with an unanswerable question. We collect them and send them back to the manufacturers, and every now and then they send us a free box of bread."
"I see," replied the auditor, thinking hard about how he could fluster the
know-it-all Rabbi
"Well, Rabbi," he went on, "what do you do with all the leftove foreskins from the circumcisions you perform?"
"Here, too, we do not waste," answered the Rabbi. "What we do is save all the foreskins and send them to the Tax office, and about once a year, they send us a complete dick".


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BBL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

:lol: Magic


----------

